
Open office doesn't print on Tuesdays - ethanpil
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161/comments/28
======
aphextim
I've seen this story before. It was a fun read and there are a few others on
this site as well.

[https://dbrgn.ch/stories-from-the-internet.html](https://dbrgn.ch/stories-
from-the-internet.html)

